# Patio leveling



## Jxp1962 (8 mo ago)

Hello,
New to the forum and have a question about creating a patio. I plan to put in a 16*12 thermal bluestone patio.

my back yard is far from level. It has a downhill patch away from the house, so the 12’ side of the patio area drops down by about 6-10” from one stake to the other. 

the 16 ft side of the yard runs at a slight pitch also. So if i stake both lengthwise ends of the side closest to the house, this is also not totally level.

ive dug a 6-8” deep area and plan to level off about 6” of 3/4 gravel.

my question, should the patio sort of follow the pitch of the yard? So not perfectly level?

Or do i make the patio level across the 16’ side area and level the 12’ downhill side?

if the patio were level it would be level on the ground lengthwise side (closest to the house) but as the backyard pitches downward, the far side of the patio would be higher than the surrounding landscape.

Should the patio be level on all sides or is it ok to NOT be level, and to follow the pitch of the land? The end result, a patio that is not truly level, but that runs with the pitch of the yard. 
Or a level patio that does not follow the pitch of the yard?
Thanks for any suggestions.
John p


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

We are not allowed to assist diyers here.

diychatroom.com is where you should post this.


----------



## Half-fast Eddie (Aug 21, 2020)

You already have the base material delivered and partially spread, and you have a tractor mobilized … and just now you’re asking about slope?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Homeowner and/or Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

